# Hybrid Imis



## Gocubs (Apr 23, 2012)

Anyone have any experience carring for hybrid imitators? A fellow hobbyist has to move and offred me some free frogs. 3 of them hapoen to be veradero and vanzolini mixed offspring. They are beautiful but is there any health concerns or hints to keeping hybrids I should take before fostering them? 

I will obviously do fecals and qt.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Gocubs said:


> Anyone have any experience carring for hybrid imitators? A fellow hobbyist has to move and offred me some free frogs. 3 of them hapoen to be veradero and vanzolini mixed offspring. They are beautiful but is there any health concerns or hints to keeping hybrids I should take before fostering them?
> 
> I will obviously do fecals and qt.


I don't have any dealings with hybrids but I will say this.... Do not breed them to each other or to other frogs. If you get them keep them for the sheer enjoyment of keeping them only. They shouldn't be any differant then keeping a true line of frogs as far as care... Health issues I will let someone my vexed in genetics speak on that.

I will say again do not bred them to each other or to a true line of frog....I wouldn't post pictures of them either just save yourself some hassle. I personally don't support hybrids or keeping them but am interested in seeing what that mix would look like....


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

vanzolitator?


----------



## showjet95 (Mar 3, 2013)

No no its veralini or vanzolero, get it right


----------



## Gocubs (Apr 23, 2012)

They are awesome. Ill post pics soon. Worried about long term health issues. Because they are the same species, im assuming this wont be an issue.. like a chocolate lab mating with a yellow lab. 

Intriguing to see the mix to say the least.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Vanzolero.......perfect


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Vanzos and imitators are not the same species.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

epiphytes etc. said:


> Vanzos and imitators are not the same species.


And it is NOT like breeding a lab! Labs have different appearances due to the phenotype or expressed genes. Phenotypes are also seen in the dart frog hobby, for example, varaderos versus chazuta, two very different patterns within the same species.

Now, I also will say that preservation is a major focus of our hobby and the breeding of the above phenotypes would be highly discouraged due to the unnatural nature of the resulting morph and the frog could unknowingly be added to a group of 'pure' locality specific frogs. In the case of your frogs, they are a step above the simple phenotypes of a given species and are even farther from the natural path as they are a cross of two unique species. 

As a precautionary statement I must advise greatly against future breeding of these frogs, although I doubt it was really your plan to anyways…

Good luck and have fun


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Keep the names coming, love 'em all so far, but we need the PERFECT one


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

I got it. 

varadanzolinii.

Ok your right its horrible. Don't judge me. Frogparty already got the good one. 

;P


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

frog dude said:


> I got it.
> 
> varadanzolinii.


Hmmm, like it! But I got one too,_ r. imizolinii_ 'varadero'. Although it kinda sounds too real, soooo, maybe not such a great idea.... Your call guys


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

FroggyKnight said:


> Hmmm, like it! But I got one too,_ r. imizolinii_ 'varadero'. Although it kinda sounds too real, soooo, maybe not such a great idea.... Your call guys


I dunno. It seems like one of those words that are really fun to say, I'll give it that


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Imizolinii. Huh. Imizolinii. eh-miz-o-LIHN-e. 

Yup it's definitely fun to say.


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

post some photos, i'm interested to see what one looks like


----------



## Splash&Dash (Oct 16, 2012)

frogparty said:


> vanzolitator?


so that's what you kids are calling it these days


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Splash&Dash said:


> so that's what you kids are calling it these days


It was either that......or the minivan. and Im not sure you want to know what the minivan is


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

*Adervanz* or *Aderovanz*, similar to "Ativan", the medication you need to take when you hear about people doing this crap in the hobby.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ativan
I am curious to see the pics though


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

Can't say that I agree with the tone of this thread and the glorification these frogs are receiving.


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

No experience with keeping hybrids, but it shouldn't be any different than keeping either of the parents. No special health concerns outside of any new frog you obtain. 

However I do part ways with many in the hobby in regards to hybrids. I don't want to intentionally make them, but I'm not rabid about them either. If you have three animals and you have both sexes they will breed and it would not surprise me if they produce viable offspring. So either you need to hope 1) you have only one sex or 2) you keep them in separate containers and let them live out their lives alone. Or you let them breed and deal with the offspring by either 1) killing them, 2) keeping them all (and it could result in quite a number of offspring), 3) or offering them to other people as hybrid. I have to admit I wouldn't mind keeping them myself. People will have strong feeling no matter what you do. But the hobby isn't as one sided as it sometimes appears in this forum. 

Best,

Chuck



Gocubs said:


> Anyone have any experience carring for hybrid imitators? A fellow hobbyist has to move and offred me some free frogs. 3 of them hapoen to be veradero and vanzolini mixed offspring. They are beautiful but is there any health concerns or hints to keeping hybrids I should take before fostering them?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I do want to see a pic of these vanzolitators though! Cough em up!!


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

Imilini? Reminds me of a lamborgini


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

mfsidore said:


> Imilini? Reminds me of a lamborgini


Hey, darts are fast too, it fits


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

randommind said:


> Can't say that I agree with the tone of this thread and the glorification these frogs are receiving.


I understand where you're coming from, but on the other hand the OP didn't make these, so wouldn't really be appropriate to lynch him.

But ya when you have a hobby involving thousands of people and most of those people are against what you are doing in their hobby, it is kinda selfish and crappy.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Were if me, I'd put them in a viv with no broms, no film canisters, no puddles or standing water whatsoever. Let them live out their lives with no place at all to deposit tads. If you decide to give them up, for whatever reason, make sure they go to someone who you are certain won't breed them. We don't need them floating around the hobby, no matter how pretty they are.

Now, that being said, curiosity is killing me right now. Let's see some pics.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

epiphytes etc. said:


> Were if me, I'd put them in a viv with no broms, no film canisters, no puddles or standing water whatsoever. Let them live out their lives with no place at all to deposit tads. If you decide to give them up, for whatever reason, make sure they go to someone who you are certain won't breed them. We don't need them floating around the hobby, no matter how pretty they are.
> 
> Now, that being said, curiosity is killing me right now. Let's see some pics.


I agree with Jason. You can still set up a brilliant viv that they will be happy in. They don't need water and broms to be happy. Instead, you can focus on ghost wood structures to climb on, with broad leafed plants for plenty of cover. I'm sure there are plenty of good layouts they would be happy in.


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

mfsidore said:


> Imilini? Reminds me of a lamborgini


Lamborghini, to be precise.

Post pics, please, I'm also curious.


----------



## JMims (Jul 15, 2013)

I also am curious as to what these look like... Some pictures would be nice.


----------



## cml1287 (Mar 29, 2012)

lets see these pics!


----------



## mfsidore (Oct 10, 2012)

rigel10 said:


> Lamborghini, to be precise
> 
> Post pics, please, I'm also curious.


Spellcheck on the apple products KILLS ME I also am dying for pics.


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

frogparty said:


> It was either that......or the minivan. and Im not sure you want to know what the minivan is



Not the minivan  leave that for the soccer field


----------



## showjet95 (Mar 3, 2013)

Its a hoax! pics or it didnt happen!


----------



## Harpo (Nov 9, 2012)

Definite hoax  Exactly what to expect from a Cubs fan.


----------



## Dragonfish (Mar 23, 2012)

frog dude said:


> I got it.
> 
> varadanzolinii.
> 
> ...


For some reason, Tony Danza popped into my head.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

So what is the current status on these?


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

I think this was handled well and he got some good advise. It would be interesting to know what became of these.


----------

